# 100 miles out in the gulf report...



## FishingAddict (Oct 10, 2013)

Hopped on a 44 hour head boat trip during the short red snapper season last weekend.

Who cares about the tropical storm out there, anyhow?!?

Seas were anywhere from pretty flat (1-2) to "I can't lay in my bunk or I'll be thrown out."

Given the saying of "Red sky at night, sailor's delight, Red sky at morning, sailors take warning" you can guess what time of day I took this picture:







Fishing was outstanding some drops, and slow others. 

I did manage my first Amberjack with 30 pound test leader (he at while snapper fishing!)






I was trolling with feathers to one spot when I saw a dolphin (porpoise- not a mahi) crash my bait. At least that's what it looked like when he jumped out of the water. Maybe he just got tangled. Anyhow, 400 yards of braid disappeared in a hurry! Felt bad about the thing being attached to that much line. Hope it comes off.

Overall, I limited out on redsnapper and mangos. Grouper were slow (but they have been this year when fishing deep). Plenty of vermillion snapper and bar jacks. 

Here is a picture with out my largest red snapper and 2 of the three stringers of fish I managed (still being brought out of the boat, and mates started packing this on ice before the rest came out):


----------



## jscheller (Oct 10, 2013)

What was the name of the head boat, and where do they fish out of?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like you had a blast, I always wanted to do that when I lived in Bradenton but never got around to it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 10, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## volguy (Oct 17, 2013)

*bar jacks*

great report!!!  just FYI on the bar jacks.......they are absolutely awesome on the grill.  saw this on one of jose wejebe's shows.  we were in the Keys two weeks ago and catching more bar jacks than i can remember.  we kept a couple one day and fileted them and put them on the grill.  very white meat and very flaky.  they were good enough that i was kicking myself for not keeping more.

same thing happened on sail cats a few years back.  had a buddy that's a little country who was fishing with me.  he wanted to keep a sail cat as he had heard they were good.  we cleaned about 4 of them for a big fish fry and that is probably some of the whitest meat i have ever seen.  it was definitely the highlight of the night lying in the pan beside speckled trout and flounder!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 18, 2013)

volguy said:


> great report!!!  just FYI on the bar jacks.......they are absolutely awesome on the grill.  saw this on one of jose wejebe's shows.  we were in the Keys two weeks ago and catching more bar jacks than i can remember.  we kept a couple one day and fileted them and put them on the grill.  very white meat and very flaky.  they were good enough that i was kicking myself for not keeping more.
> 
> same thing happened on sail cats a few years back.  had a buddy that's a little country who was fishing with me.  he wanted to keep a sail cat as he had heard they were good.  we cleaned about 4 of them for a big fish fry and that is probably some of the whitest meat i have ever seen.  it was definitely the highlight of the night lying in the pan beside speckled trout and flounder!!



What would you expect a guy from Tennessee to eat!

TOTALLY KIDDING!! 

I agree, bar jacks are great. As are hardtails (too small to filet, however) and crevalle jack.

I've heard that sail cats are really good as well. Never tried to eat one, cleaning them looks to be a pain with that rubbery skin. How do you clean them?

A couple trips ago I cut a piece of bonita off the  bait table and ate it to have a little fun with folks freaking out. It was actually very close to tuna, except it was more "grainy' in texture.  I took one home to try and cook it at home (ATL), and it did not make the trip very well. It got mushy. Pan seared and topped with sesame oil it was edible, but not by much.  It would probably be better fresher.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 21, 2013)

We had Sailcat last time we were on the Gulf coast.  It was difficult to skin.  They have a bony structure halfway down the sides too, making fileting difficult too.  We found the best way was to cut off goujons.  These could be breaded and fried.  We skewerd ours added some salt and brushed them with oil and put them on the grill.  Some of the tastiest fish I have ever had, will definantely have some more in the future.

What was the name of the head boat?  I would love to do that trip.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 21, 2013)

Gordon said:


> We had Sailcat last time we were on the Gulf coast.  It was difficult to skin.  They have a bony structure halfway down the sides too, making fileting difficult too.  We found the best way was to cut off goujons.  These could be breaded and fried.  We skewerd ours added some salt and brushed them with oil and put them on the grill.  Some of the tastiest fish I have ever had, will definantely have some more in the future.
> 
> What was the name of the head boat?  I would love to do that trip.



It was the Gulfstar out of Tarpon Springs. It's $605 a trip.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 21, 2013)

This past summer the Gulfstar did a 6 day trip, went all the way to the rigs off LA.  It was shorthanded, did not get a full load but went anyway.  No one knew about the trip apparently til after the fact.  Already getting my name on the list for the one they are planning for next summer. Tuna, wahoo, reef fish and deep dropping...the had a ton of fish....


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 22, 2013)

redneck_billcollector said:


> This past summer the Gulfstar did a 6 day trip, went all the way to the rigs off LA.  It was shorthanded, did not get a full load but went anyway.  No one knew about the trip apparently til after the fact.  Already getting my name on the list for the one they are planning for next summer. Tuna, wahoo, reef fish and deep dropping...the had a ton of fish....



I think that was an 8 day trip. Or at least it turned into one. They ran low on ice  and water and had to go to port for that and fresh water.  Apparently a couple of guys took two long showers in the first 12 hours. Idjiots. hahah. 

They did catch a bunch of fish. I couldn't imagine how tired I'd be by the end of the trip. I can't not fish if the boat isn't moving. 

It would be a fun week, however.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 22, 2013)

Awesome trip and nice catch. I'd rather eat grilled AJ anyday than the RS or grouper.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 22, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Awesome trip and nice catch. I'd rather eat grilled AJ anyday than the RS or grouper.



I agree- while I love snapper sashimi and grouper or snapper ceviche, grilled AJ is one of the only fish my kids and wife enjoy. 

This one had some worms in the last 4 inches of it's tail, but the rest was clean.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 23, 2013)

44 hour trip 100 miles out to catch snapper and your first Amberjack. Congrats, no I'm serious.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks. Once in a long while I really enjoy a long trip once in a while where I see the sun set, rise, set and rise again while fishing on the open ocean.  Typically I'm more of a shallow water fisherman, but its a nice change of pace once in a while. 

BTW- not my first AJ-"First Amberjack _with 30 pound leader_."


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 23, 2013)

Yeah, nothing like a sunset offshore with nowhere to go. Congratulations on your catch, sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 23, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> Yeah, nothing like a sunset offshore with nowhere to go. Congratulations on your catch, sounds like you had a great time.



Thanks!


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Oct 26, 2013)

you couldnt pay me to eat amber jack or bonito !


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 27, 2013)

Saltwater Junky said:


> you couldnt pay me to eat amber jack or bonito !



I can't blame anyone for not liking bonita, or tuna for that matter. 

But since you made that statement, I'd bet $100 you've never eaten AJ before, cause you wouldn't say that otherwise! (much better than marlin!)


----------



## jimboknows (Jan 30, 2014)

wow...."won't eat tuna"????  - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.   You must eat steak well done.  Tuna is delicious...bonita is not.
Grilled AJ is good, but snapper or grouper is far superior in my humble opinion...salt, pepper, light dusting of flour in hot butter till just golden....dang, now I am hungry!


----------

